# Official MIUI beta (NOW RELEASED)



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I was reading the MIUI.cn forums for the Galaxy Nexus and people are saying that there will be a public beta released either this week or next week. This will be the real deal, made by those who created MIUI. No ports or anything like that. Once the beta is released, we'll just need a developer to translate everything and port it to the CDMA Nexus, which should be easy. That is all.

EDIT: It's now out!


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

that would be so freaking awesome!! Thanks for the info!! Now let's just hope it's true....


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

2302jason said:


> *No ports* or anything like that. Once the beta is released, *we'll just need a developer to translate everything and port it to the CDMA Nexus*, which should be easy. That is all.


Well you aren't 100% correct. It will always be a port because China doesn't have a CDMA carrier. Most US phones get ports of MIUI because china doesn't have them. I'm sure the MIUI.us guys will be doing this, just as they have been.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> Well you aren't 100% correct. It will always be a port because China doesn't have a CDMA carrier. Most US phones get ports of MIUI because china doesn't have them. I'm sure the MIUI.us guys will be doing this, just as they have been.


I think the point is is that a phone extremely similar to ours (The same thing except for the radios) is getting it and all that needs ported over is the radio, so it won't be a patch worked port where only a couple things work.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I think the point is is that a phone extremely similar to ours (The same thing except for the radios) is getting it and all that needs ported over is the radio, so it won't be a patch worked port where only a couple things work.


Yesssss  very true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I think the point is is that a phone extremely similar to ours (The same thing except for the radios) is getting it and all that needs ported over is the radio, so it won't be a patch worked port where only a couple things work.


It will definitely be nice to have higher res system images throughout the rom. I enjoyed the patched work MIUI recently, but this version will be way better. I have always used MIUI as my daily driver on all of my other phones, a GSM port to the GNEX would throw it back on as a daily driver.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I love the miui released few days ago but it has some bad lag issues so hopefully the official port fixes that and it will be my daily driver

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

GRZLA said:


> Well you aren't 100% correct. It will always be a port because China doesn't have a CDMA carrier. Most US phones get ports of MIUI because china doesn't have them. I'm sure the MIUI.us guys will be doing this, just as they have been.


Well it'll be the closest thing to official MIUI as we can get, so it's still significant. It'll be better than the MIUI.us port, the DroidVicious port, and some other port over on XDA.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

2302jason said:


> Well it'll be the closest thing to official MIUI as we can get, so it's still significant. It'll be better than the MIUI.us port, the DroidVicious port, and some other port over on XDA.


MIUI.us and MIUIAndroid both get their starting points from MIUI China. The only difference is that MIUI.us (used to?) has 4-way power menu built into it. I would also like to see Extended Settings for ICS.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

official gnex support today according to miui 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

It's released. Probably needs translating.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah they released it earlier this morning. Now we just wait for translation and conversion to CDMA. Mmm do want.

_(tapatalk)_


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

gardobus said:


> Yeah they released it earlier this morning. Now we just wait for translation and conversion to CDMA. Mmm do want.
> 
> _(tapatalk)_


I follow Leeech on twitter for this very reason. The second it is ready he posts a link.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Leech isn't porting MIUI anymore. He passed that off to one of the other Devs.

http://www.miui.us/forums/content.php?181-Thank-you-guys-for-everything


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Working on porting this over now. May take a while so don't get your hopes too high right now.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Leech isn't porting MIUI anymore. He passed that off to one of the other Devs.
> 
> http://www.miui.us/f...-for-everything


I know, but he will retweet the link to the download. He has done it every week since he stepped down.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> It's released. Probably needs translating.


Miui cn says that they released an English version as well according to some Facebook comments.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am definitely awaiting this! I'm in need of something different

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like images still arent optimized for are screen. Im not sure if china has plans to do that or not, but thats one of the things that bugs me most.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Looks like images still arent optimized for are screen. Im not sure if china has plans to do that or not, but thats one of the things that bugs me most.


How do you know this? What build were you using that still had the issue?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I just want a version that worked as well as it did on my DX.. /:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> How do you know this? What build were you using that still had the issue?


All builds have had this issue. I just poked around todays release and the images still look small.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I just want a version that worked as well as it did on my DX.. /:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I just want a version that worked as well as it did on my DX.. /:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It'll get there. GB MiUi was out quite some time before the DX got it. It will take some time before v4 matures.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright guys a couple of updates. I have it booting fine and everything seems to work except for data (Including Themes!). Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Alright guys a couple of updates. I have it booting fine and everything seems to work except for data (Including Themes!). Will keep you guys updated.


Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

A picture of the Motoblur theme on the CDMA GNexus, almost done just can't find where to import the apn's >.>.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> A picture of the Motoblur theme on the CDMA GNexus, almost done just can't find where to import the apn's >.>.


Puke.
Lol, jk. Moto-anything makes me a sad panda, though.
I've dealt enough with their shit.

Thanks for stepping up, mayn!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Puke.
> Lol, jk. Moto-anything makes me a sad panda, though.
> I've dealt enough with their shit.
> 
> Thanks for stepping up, mayn!


Lol, just downloaded the first theme I saw to see if it would work. I apologize if I made anyone sick =P


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I cannot wait lol I want miui

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Personally...I LOVED MIUI on my DX.
But ICS is so damn functional...and gorgeous.
It's a HUGE step up from GB. I can't see slapping MIUI on top of this gorgeous phone as a daily driver.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Personally...I LOVED MIUI on my DX.
> But ICS is so damn functional...and gorgeous.
> It's a HUGE step up from GB. I can't see slapping MIUI on top of this gorgeous phone as a daily driver.


I haven't used miui v4 yet but hopefully it will be just as functional.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I haven't used miui v4 yet but hopefully it will be just as functional.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I went on a flash-frenzy last weekend.
Played with quite a few top-contenders...including BAMF, as you prefer.
Played with some kernels as well.
MIUI was actually on my phone the LEAST. It's still the same 'ol MIUI. Plus a new dialer/gallery/sms.
Functional though, even if it was unofficial (well...super unofficial).


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried out the port last week. Was pretty cool. Little laggy though.Great rom to use when you get burnt out of aosp. I'm excited to try the official


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

My .02: GB MIUI was the best looking, most functional, and fastest rom i ran on my dx. 
I look forward to the sick miui themes on the g.nex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

One of the only Roms I ran on my Droid X it was just good. Tried all the current ones and they just seemed slow, looking forward to the Official builds. Really like the look and feel.

On a side note anyone else get force closing using TSF shell on DroidVicous latest MIUI build.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know it was actually released until I read my thread again. To whoever is porting it for our device, you're awesome haha. Can you tell me if it's laggy at all?


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I am looking forward to this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never run miui in the GN. Where can I download it? And do all 403 kernels still work with it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Where could I find the official at?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Where could I find the official at?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21286-team-syence-official-miui-chinese-port-from-maguro-3242012/


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...maguro-3242012/


The problem with that is that it's mostly Chinese. I think there was an all-English version released by MIUI.cn as well, but if there was, the ROM you linked to was certainly not based off of it. Hopefully MIUI.us can get us a close to perfect ROM within the next few days.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

2302jason said:


> The problem with that is that it's mostly Chinese. I think there was an all-English version released by MIUI.cn as well, but if there was, the ROM you linked to was certainly not based off of it. Hopefully MIUI.us can get us a close to perfect ROM within the next few days.


I installed this for a little while earlier. There was some Chinese but not too much. I'm sure it will be cleaned up soon.


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> I installed this for a little while earlier. There was some Chinese but not too much. I'm sure it will be cleaned up soon.


What made you switch back to whatever you had before? Do you just not like MIUI? Or did the Chinese still bother you? Or was it too laggy? Or more than one of those?

Sorry, I'm just trying to get an idea of what I'm in for when I flash that ROM.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its all in all very solid, smooth and fast as hell. Little Chinese here and there but don't really mind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

2302jason said:


> What made you switch back to whatever you had before? Do you just not like MIUI? Or did the Chinese still bother you? Or was it too laggy? Or more than one of those?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just trying to get an idea of what I'm in for when I flash that ROM.


I'm not a huge MIUI fan. I will run i longer when more Chinese gets removed.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm running MIUI.us version of the beta. I've found some icons that work well for our phone. I'm running VA Aura theme, with MeeUI Icon set. Here is a screen.


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Supposedly only force closes 3 times but I got them constantly. Probably a hundred one after another. Rebooting and fixing permissions did nothing. Back on liquid 1.1....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> I'm running MIUI.us version of the beta. I've found some icons that work well for our phone. I'm running VA Aura theme, with MeeUI Icon set. Here is a screen.


what's that clock widget? Lol


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> what's that clock widget? Lol


True story. I want it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

The problems for me when I ran the new MIUI.us ROM was:

-Phone/Camera icons wouldn't change when I applied a new theme. It could be a MIUI v4 issue, but I'd think that the MIUI.cn team would fix such a thing after a short period of time. Are they really just gonna leave it this way?
-Signal icons and bars for 3G AND 1X would show, and would never go away. Even after I used mobile data like I was told would help.
-Battery icon is still abnormally small.
-Still laggy in some areas. For the most part it runs very well.

I don't know how much of this could be fixed by MIUI.us, but those are just my problems with the current build.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> what's that clock widget? Lol


Its called UltimateCustomClockWidget. The skin is in the VA Aura thread on XDA. I don't think they like users linking to it.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

2302jason said:


> The problem with that is that it's mostly Chinese. I think there was an all-English version released by MIUI.cn as well, but if there was, the ROM you linked to was certainly not based off of it. Hopefully MIUI.us can get us a close to perfect ROM within the next few days.


Yes the Chinese parts will be cleaned up like it always is. The full English one is not from MIUI China fromwhat I understand and from my experience not as fast/smooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Yes the Chinese parts will be cleaned up like it always is. The full English one is not from MIUI China fromwhat I understand and from my experience not as fast/smooth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


MIUI.us version has very little Chinese in it. Come to think of it, I haven't come across any yet.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> MIUI.us version has very little Chinese in it. Come to think of it, I haven't come across any yet.


Im talking about the version from China (almost everything translates itself when connected to internet) not the MIU.US version

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Any news on update with bugs fixed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

Lurch81 said:


> Any news on update with bugs fixed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


MIUI.us and MIUI.cn release updates to their ROMs every Friday, so we have to wait until then to see what gets fixed for Galaxy Nexus users.


----------

